# Mirrorless camera recommendation for parents



## DaninMD (Mar 26, 2014)

My parents have a P&S that's probably 3-4 years old and have trouble getting good pictures with it.  I have used it a few times too, and noticed that there is a pretty big delay between hitting the shutter and taking the picture.  it also doesn't appear to have a very high ISO which results in too long of shutter speeds.  They are always talking about my camera and the picture quality.  not interested in getting them a DSLR (I shoot with a Canon 6D), but I thought an entry level mirrorless might be a good idea for them.  maybe a 4/3 setup??

want to get them a decent camera that will take good pictures, although I think any of the newer mirrorless will be a huge improvement for them.  I think getting a camera with a single good all around zoom would be best.  I don't see them changing out lenses very often, although my dad would probably get into that eventually.  so I guess I am looking for a lens with an equivalent of say 30mm-200mm or something like that.  They would use it for pictures of grandkids, travelling, etc.

Any recommendations?  not looking to spend more than say $250-300 if possible.  

the whole mirrorless market is unknown to me, so a few recommendations would be great.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 26, 2014)

Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100 II Digital Camera DSCRX100M2/B B&H

Or get the mk1.. probably around $450.


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 26, 2014)

I adore the sony NEX series!! That alpha 6000 coming out next month looks SWEET!


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 26, 2014)

Here is one to match your criteria.  

Olympus PEN E-PM2 Digital Camera Body & 14-42mm II R Lens (Black/Black) - Factory Demo includes Full 1 Year Warranty

My wife uses the earlier version E-PM1 & loves it.  She shoots full auto but the camera is capable of far more.  Check out the reviews.


----------



## DaninMD (Mar 26, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Here is one to match your criteria.
> 
> Olympus PEN E-PM2 Digital Camera Body & 14-42mm II R Lens (Black/Black) - Factory Demo includes Full 1 Year Warranty
> 
> My wife uses the earlier version E-PM1 & loves it. She shoots full auto but the camera is capable of far more. Check out the reviews.



yep, I think that might be a very good fit.  looks like it has a lot of nice features, and the removable flash seems like a good feature for them as well.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## DaninMD (Mar 28, 2014)

Been looking into the Olympus.  Would you agree this is a much better camera than the Nikon J2?  to me it seems to be a lot better at a similar price point
'


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 28, 2014)

DaninMD said:


> Been looking into the Olympus.  Would you agree this is a much better camera than the Nikon J2?  to me it seems to be a lot better at a similar price point
> '



I have no knowledge of the Nikon.


----------



## DaninMD (Mar 28, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> DaninMD said:
> 
> 
> > Been looking into the Olympus. Would you agree this is a much better camera than the Nikon J2? to me it seems to be a lot better at a similar price point
> ...



what are your thoughts on the 14-42 and the 40-150 lens it comes with?  they have the PM2 on sale with those two lenses for $300 right now.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 28, 2014)

DaninMD said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > DaninMD said:
> ...



They are nice but slow zooms.  My walk-about lens is the 40-150, astonishing quality to price ratio.  Here is a sample with the 40-150:




At that price with 2 lenses the body is costing you $50.  Add either a Sigma 19 or 30mm/2.8 prime (~$200) for low light & you got a great kit.


----------



## bif (Mar 29, 2014)

One other to consider might be the Panasonic Lumix G6.  Both LCD on back and usable EVF built in.  Trying to use an LCD on the back out in good daylight can be a frustrating experience.  Comes with a 14-42mm (28 to 84 full frame film equiv) general purpose "workhorse wide" to portrait perspective tele and gets very good results.  Usual Program, Aperture priority, and shutter priority auto exposure modes and full manual when wanted.

Video is also quite good.

Goes for a bit more than the Pen E-PM2 but the Oly needs a viewfinder for many folks.


----------



## DaninMD (Apr 1, 2014)

been looking into this a bit more, and I think I am going to get them the P-EM2.  I will probably get the bundle that includes the 14-42 only.  I don't think they would need/use the longer zoom (40-150).  I was also looking at getting the 14-42 EZ lens (pancake zoom).  I understand its not the greatest optically but it would be a huge upgrade from their current camera.  I think the pancake zoom would make the setup quite a bit smaller and be able to carry in a pocket/purse which I am sure would be a big plus.   Will decide after I get the camera and see how big it is with the kit lens.  the pancake seems to run around $350, but looks like I can get about $85 for the kit lens, so about $265 to upgrade to the pancake.  I think a prime would obviously be the best option and a bit cheaper but I think they will want the ability to zoom.  they used my 6D with a 40mm prime and seemed confused they couldn't zoom in, haha.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 1, 2014)

To give you an idea of comparative size here is a E-PM1 with the kit lens & 17mm pancake.  

14-42 kit lens.




Oly 17/2.8 pancake.


----------



## DaninMD (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for those pictures Ron.  the pictures of the 14-42 Pancake lens look a little bit narrower than that prime, but not sure.  the regular 14-42 looks pretty big on the camera.  waiting for the next sale, I just missed a E-M2 company refurbished camera with 14-42 lens for $199.  Next time that comes around, or the two lens for $250, I am going to jump on it.


----------

